# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Xe, Tàu Du lịch >  Thuê xe du lịch giá rẻ tại Hà Nội 0904.795.598

## quangdung12

*Viettrans chuyên cung cấp các dòng xe đời mới phục vụ nhu cầu đi lễ hội, du xuân, thăm quan, du lịch …*

** Dòng xe to:*

Xe 45 chỗ: Univer, Hiclass, Aero space, Thaco, King Long

Xe 35 chỗ: Aero town, Samco…

Xe 24-29 chỗ: County Hàn quốc, Đồng Vàng, Thaco, 1/5…

Xe 16 chỗ: Ford Transit, Mercedes Spriter..

** Dòng xe nhỏ*

Xe 7 chỗ: Isuzu, Innova, Ford everest, Fortuner, Land cruiser......

Xe 4 chỗ: Lacetti, Gentra, Altiz, Vios, Civic…


GIẢM GIÁ 10% CHO KHÁCH HÀNG LÀ HỌC SINH - SINH VIÊN, VĂN PHÒNG DU LỊCH VÀ KHÁCH HÀNG THUÊ XE SỚM, THUÊ VỚI SỐ LƯỢNG NHIỀU

_Hãy liên hệ ngay với chúng tôi để có giá tốt nhất:_

*Công ty: Viettrans Hanoi*

*Phone: Ms Oanh - 0904.795.598*

*Add: Tầng 2, Số 383 Bạch Đằng - Hoàn Kiếm - Hà Nội*

*VPGD: Lô N12A, X2A Yên Sở, Hoàng Mai, Hà Nội*

*Tel: 04 3932 0020 Fax: 04 3932 0159*

*Yahoo : viettrans03* 

*Email:* *xedulichhanoi.viettrans@gmail.com*



_Xin cảm ơn đã đọc tin của chúng tôi!_

----------

